# Finalpill: if you ever touched finasteride, it's over



## dat feel (Apr 3, 2020)

finasteride is a feminizing drug used for M-to-F that permanently disables your dick

if you ever took fin because of muh receding hairline, you will never be able to function sexually even if you get the hottest 18yo jb goddess


----------



## BigBiceps (Apr 3, 2020)

This. It's either your hair or your dick. You can't have both.


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 3, 2020)

dat feel said:


> finasteride is a feminizing drug used for M-to-F that permanently disables your dick
> 
> if you ever took fin because of muh receding hairline, you will never be able to function sexually even if you get the hottest 18yo jb goddess


I never understood those people who say they'd rather have a full head of hair even if they get a limp dick JFL

Btw if fin actually taken by MtFs for transitioning?


----------



## IndianJock (Apr 3, 2020)

Srs: What's the problem with hairpiece


----------



## MaxillaHeadroom (Apr 3, 2020)

dat feel said:


> finasteride is a feminizing drug used for M-to-F that permanently disables your dick
> 
> if you ever took fin because of muh receding hairline, you will never be able to function sexually even if you get the hottest 18yo jb goddess


Legit, but not entirely true. I took it for 3 months then quit. It took a year to return to 90%, and another year to return to 100%.

Do. Not. Fucking. Touch. Finasteride.


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## MaxillaHeadroom (Apr 3, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> I never understood those people who say they'd rather have a full head of hair even if they get a limp dick JFL


Lets see them later saying it was worth it.


----------



## AlexHeally (Apr 3, 2020)

*DailyMail Expert*


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 3, 2020)

Ok bro


----------



## dat feel (Apr 3, 2020)

AlexHeally said:


> *DailyMail Expert*


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 3, 2020)

Didnt ask


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 3, 2020)

Get a hair system people. I wear one....


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 3, 2020)

Fuck off cunt I'm bald.

Hair is life


----------



## dat feel (Apr 3, 2020)

hair system is far, far worse

simply keep your hair short and move on with your life

short hair + gymcelled = rugged man
hair system is far, far worse

simply keep your hair short and move on with your life

short hair + gymcelled = rugged man


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 3, 2020)

dat feel said:


> hair system is far, far worse
> 
> simply keep your hair short and move on with your life
> 
> ...


Jfl @ this idiot
Spent years on PSL and still haven’t learned one of its basic principles: HAIR IS LIFE


----------



## dat feel (Apr 3, 2020)

wearing a toupee doesn't count as hair

lol @ deludedcels who think women won't notice, or once they take off their clothes and a woman is trying to run her hand through their hair, they will just be like 'brb let me take off my hair'


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 3, 2020)

There’s other solutions 

I’m just yet to find them.


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 3, 2020)

someone explain to me why when people wanna make threads about how fin or minox or w/e is poison, they also try and pretend like being bald isn't one of the worst hits to your PSL you can possibly take
could it be a 4 letter word, that starts with a c?


----------



## AlexHeally (Apr 3, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> someone explain to me why when people wanna make threads about how fin or minox or w/e is poison, they also try and pretend like being bald isn't one of the worst hits to your PSL you can possibly take
> could it be a 4 letter word, that starts with a c?


they mostly as well dunno shit about how finasteride works


----------



## MaxillaHeadroom (Apr 3, 2020)

I agree that losing your hair is the worst.

However, if your dick stops working for 3 months, and even with viagra is can only get partially hard, when previously everything was perfect, you might change your mind. Two years of my life were fucked up beyond belief.

Get hair transplants with low density and don't use finasteride. Even if you're in the group with "no side effects," suppressing DHT is gonna make you into more of a bitch, and it's going to take away that spark.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 3, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


>


sm04554 will have come out, we will have saved our nw2 hair follicles, we will hop off fin, non-fin users will be nw3+ forever

it is what it is


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Apr 3, 2020)

> 

fuck off jewish fsggot, hope your whore mother gets gsng raped by psychopathic, hiv+, crack smoking, toothless niggers and your dad get a brain tumor and enters the pits of hell where he belongs. Hope you get hit by a car and lose your ability to walk.


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 3, 2020)

MaxillaHeadroom said:


> I agree that losing your hair is the worst.
> 
> However, if your dick stops working for 3 months, and even with viagra is can only get partially hard, when previously everything was perfect, you might change your mind. Two years of my life were fucked up beyond belief.
> 
> Get hair transplants with low density and don't use finasteride. Even if you're in the group with "no side effects," suppressing DHT is gonna make you into more of a bitch, and it's going to take away that spark.


nigga its a calculated risk. the reality is that most men are fine on fin but some get intolerable side effects. its just another one of those things in life that is what it is. 
that said, sorry that happened to you mate.
at the same time I also want to point out that hair transplants are not a substitute for finasteride, for two reasons
1. HT surgeons prefer your balding to be stabilized before performing an HT. they stabilize that balding with fin
2. they usually strongly recommend you get on fin post HT as well 
if you get an HT and aren't on fin you will just continue to bald behind the HT and you will look like complete shit.
plus, saving hair is always, always preferable to replacing it.


----------



## MaxillaHeadroom (Apr 3, 2020)

Goblin said:


> come out, we will have saved our nw2 hair





LordNorwood said:


> nigga its a calculated risk. the reality is that most men are fine on fin but some get intolerable side effects. its just another one of those things in life that is what it is.
> that said, sorry that happened to you mate.
> at the same time I also want to point out that hair transplants are not a substitute for finasteride, for two reasons
> 1. HT surgeons prefer your balding to be stabilized before performing an HT. they stabilize that balding with fin
> ...


Fair enough. I mostly agree with you, but believe that people need to be aware of their options.

I believe that some men are not affected. I also believe that the incidence rate of side effects is understated. They play with the definition of erectile dysfunction. You see, erectile dissatisfaction is different from erectile dysfunction. I suspect that some men just never knew what it feels like to get rock hard.

Yes, taking finasteride for the 6 months following a hair transplant will reduce the loss of native hair follicles surrounding the transplanted hair follicles. Yes, for most it's not an option to just rely on hair transplants. For me it is because my recession was very minor. I had minor recession, but for some reason it had a very bad effect on the look of my face. So I got a hair transplant from a top surgeon and planned for the future with him. He agrees with me. I'm an oldcel so that's why I'm confident it will work out. There are people with extensive balding or who will bald extensively, who get transplants without finasteride. It can be done, but it needs to be planned and the results will not be as dense and there needs to be sufficient donor supply. People should know about these options and not absolutely overlook them.

Also, people need to be aware of the finasteride 6 month cut off. If you take fin for 6 months and you get sides, they're much more likely to be persistent. If you quit after 3 months, you're almost definitely fine. I've read a paper that pretty well proved that, but I don't have a link to it.


----------



## Time Travel (Apr 3, 2020)

I had a feeling that it's not worth to take it


----------



## MaxillaHeadroom (Apr 3, 2020)

Look this is too much info but when you're banging a girl and the chemistry is right, there's that extra little bit of power, where ur dick kind of inflates a bit beyond the dimensions that you can normally get. I can't see how fucking with DHT won't affect that.


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 3, 2020)

MaxillaHeadroom said:


> Fair enough. I mostly agree with you, but believe that people need to be aware of their options.
> 
> I believe that some men are not affected. I also believe that the incidence rate of side effects is understated. They play with the definition of erectile dysfunction. You see, erectile dissatisfaction is different from erectile dysfunction. I suspect that some men just never knew what it feels like to get rock hard.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Tbh it's a calculated risk with many variables, to the point where to make a sweeping claim that a 5ar inhibitor is or is not worth it in general is meaningless.
To add to the info, people should also be aware that taking i3c could potentially mitigate sides.


MaxillaHeadroom said:


> Look this is too much info but when you're banging a girl and the chemistry is right, there's that extra little bit of power, where ur dick kind of inflates a bit beyond the dimensions that you can normally get. I can't see how fucking with DHT won't affect that.


Use basic logic tbh mate. It doesnt make sense that DHT is necessary for an erection when some men still have fine erection quality on even dut. Obviously there must be something else at play. Otherwise all men on 5ars would have the same sides....but they dont. 
Not trying to be rude but it amazes me that people cant make this leap in general


----------



## MaxillaHeadroom (Apr 3, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Fair enough. Tbh it's a calculated risk with many variables, to the point where to make a sweeping claim that a 5ar inhibitor is or is not worth it in general is meaningless.
> To add to the info, people should also be aware that taking i3c could potentially mitigate sides.


Ok. I think my statements are a bit too absolute, and I should admit that.

But I still got to wonder if maybe the people reporting absolutely no sides are affected too, but just don't realize it because it happens over a long period of time, is modulated by lowering of neurosteroids, etc.


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 3, 2020)

MaxillaHeadroom said:


> Ok. I think my statements are a bit too absolute, and I should admit that.
> 
> But I still got to wonder if maybe the people reporting absolutely no sides are affected too, but just don't realize it because it happens over a long period of time, is modulated by lowering of neurosteroids, etc.


At this point we're getting into gray areas. 
My response to that is that I think men are concerned enough about their dick that makes this explanation less plausible than the alternative.
Even then you gotta wonder how it would explain why some men get sides after like the first pill and why in some it takes a long time to develop.
And the biggest clue is why some get sides after stopping the drug. Or why some get sides by stopping and starting.
I'm pretty sure it's about the hormone balance but you lose generality if you try to tunnel vision on DHT alone.


----------



## MaxillaHeadroom (Apr 3, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Use basic logic tbh mate. It doesnt make sense that DHT is necessary for an erection when some men still have fine erection quality on even dut. Obviously there must be something else at play. Otherwise all men on 5ars would have the same sides....but they dont.
> Not trying to be rude but it amazes me that people cant make this leap in general


Nah I don't think you're rude and I prefer to get at the truth. I've agreed with much of what you said.

I understand that it is possible that some men get *absolutely* no side effects. So, it's worth trying fin for men who believe the risk is worth taking for them. I suggest that after 3-4 months, if they have any sides at all, they should reevaluate their choice and consider their options, like going to a top surgeon and transplanting a low density.

I just think it's important to warn people, and to point out that often side effect severity and incidence is understated by pharmaceutical companies. People need to read these papers carefully, and consider what the studies really prove, while keeping in mind the granularity of results. When someone says they don't have erectile dysfunction, does that means they're at their full potential? I'm not sure. It seems like the burden of proof should be place such that there is eventually a better understanding of all of the effects that taking finasteride has.


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 3, 2020)

MaxillaHeadroom said:


> Nah I don't think you're rude and I prefer to get at the truth. I've agreed with much of what you said.
> 
> I understand that it is possible that some men get *absolutely* no side effects. So, it's worth trying fin for men who believe the risk is worth taking for them. I suggest that after 3-4 months, if they have any sides at all, they should reevaluate their choice and consider their options, like going to a top surgeon and transplanting a low density.
> 
> I just think it's important to warn people, and to point out that often side effect severity and incidence is understated by pharmaceutical companies. People need to read these papers carefully, and consider what the studies really prove, while keeping in mind the granularity of results. When someone says they don't have erectile dysfunction, does that means they're at their full potential? I'm not sure. It seems like the burden of proof should be place such that there is eventually a better understanding of all of the effects that taking finasteride has.


Yeh I agree with all of this


----------



## MaxillaHeadroom (Apr 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> This. It's either your hair or your dick. You can't have both.


You CAN have your cock, and your hair too.


LordNorwood said:


> To add to the info, people should also be aware that taking i3c could potentially mitigate sides.


I occasionally use aromasin. What's i3c like?


----------



## lookismfugee (Apr 3, 2020)

> *LOW INHIB DailyMail Expert*


----------



## dat feel (Apr 3, 2020)

there is no evidence that some people experience no side effects on fin. for all we know it could all be propaganda by the pharma company. after all they stand to lose massive profits, billions

what we do know is that millions of men complain about a variety of issues, chief among which is persistent sexual dysfunctions

also lol @ even pretending that some men are perfectly fine on fin. the absolute hilarity of it

suppressing a man's DHT cannot have zero side effects, just like suppressing his T cannot have zero side effects. and those effects are likely to be very significant, otherwise fin wouldn't be a feminizing drug used in M-to-F transitions

i understand the importance of hair, but at what cost? at the cost of hopping on a M-to-F drug that is fraudulently relabeled as a hair loss drug? jfl if you don't start running as soon as you hear that


lookismfugee said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 3, 2020)

mmm tranny drugs yummy


----------



## MaxillaHeadroom (Apr 3, 2020)

dat feel said:


> also lol @ even pretending that some men are perfectly fine on fin. the absolute hilarity of it


This is where I hope some more research is done on people who have already taken it.

I've never been on a forum, and seen someone say, that they've taken it for years, and they get absolutely rock hard erections, where it's expanding the fascia beyond what is normal.

I've seen a lot say things like "haven't had any complaints."


----------



## dat feel (Apr 3, 2020)

MaxillaHeadroom said:


> This is where I hope some more research is done on people who have already taken it.
> 
> I've never been on a forum, and seen someone say, that they've taken it for years, and they get absolutely rock hard erections, where it's expanding the fascia beyond what is normal.
> 
> I've seen a lot say things like "haven't had any complaints."


i'd be very wary of those claims

a basic understanding of human biology would suffice to negate those claims

imagine someone saying: i've been taking this medication for years to lower my T level to 50ng/dL and increase my E to 55, i feel no difference, haven't had any complaints



DHT is an extremely important male hormone. it's an androgen, it is associated with male sex characteristics


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> This. It's either your hair or your dick. You can't have both.


You can still try to have both and get a HT


----------



## LordGodcat (Apr 3, 2020)

Finasteride JFL. Try nofap buddy boyos


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 3, 2020)

dat feel said:


> i'd be very wary of those claims
> 
> a basic understanding of human biology would suffice to negate those claims
> 
> ...


Another retarded post from this cucked low T gook. Do you realize it’s not T level getting a hit but DHT serum? You can’t get low T on Fin if you weren’t low T in the first place.

But what to expect from a virgin chink like you? Keep posting retarded Daily Mail articles you sad fucking loser.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Apr 3, 2020)

If you need fin you are genetically worthless and taking fin wont change that


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Amnesia (Apr 3, 2020)

Just cut off ur balls while ur at it fin users


Theres a reason Eunuchs dont go bald



_Castrations after the onset of puberty will typically reduce the sex drive somewhat or even eliminate it altogether. Castrated people are sterile, because the testes (for males) and ovaries (for females) produce sex cells needed for sexual reproduction. Once removed, the subject is infertile. The voice does not change considerably. Some castrated people report mood changes, such as depression or a more serene outlook on life, although this might not be due to chemical changes but instead emotional changes due to the implications of the procedure. Body strength and muscle mass can decrease. Bone structure becomes softer and more slender. Body hair may sometimes decrease and is less coarse. Skin is softer and pores are noticeably absent.[citation needed] *Castration prevents male pattern baldness if it is done before hair is lost. *However, castration will not restore hair growth after hair has already been lost due to male pattern baldness.[105] _


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Apr 3, 2020)

imagine chemically castrating yourself just to hold on the few hairs left on your head


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 3, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> imagine chemically castrating yourself just to hold on the few hairs left on your head


My dick shrunk to 2 inches after using fin tbh its over


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 3, 2020)

Love the DHT. In my top 3 hormones of all time.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Apr 3, 2020)

Goblin said:


> My dick shrunk to 2 inches after using fin tbh its over


rip to your dick dude


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 3, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> He comes off as a disgruntled baldcel. I guarantee he had sides from finasteride and now wants to fear monger people to not take because he isn’t able to. The just shave it bro comment set it in stone though.


More like an idiot who think incels on this site are his real life competition and he’s trying to sabotage through misinformation.


----------



## dat feel (Apr 3, 2020)

Lightbulb said:


> Another retarded post from this cucked low T gook. Do you realize it’s not T level getting a hit but DHT serum? You can’t get low T on Fin if you weren’t low T in the first place.
> 
> But what to expect from a virgin chink like you? Keep posting retarded Daily Mail articles you sad fucking loser.


it's an analogy you moron

an example


fonzee98 said:


> imagine chemically castrating yourself just to hold on the few hairs left on your head


high-IQ post


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 3, 2020)

Taking fin with no sides = chad tier hormones


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 3, 2020)

Massive cope. I've been taking it for a month and have had no side effects. Why? Bc I didn't plunge into 5mg or 1mg daily like an idiot, I'm progressing from 0.25mg a day to 0.5mg then finally 1mg a day, how it should be taken


----------



## dat feel (Apr 3, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> Massive cope. I've been taking it for a month and have had no side effects. Why? Bc I didn't plunge into 5mg or 1mg daily like an idiot, I'm progressing from 0.25mg a day to 0.5mg then finally 1mg a day, how it should be taken


those words are the beginning of the end for every subhuman. as if ramping up is going to change the DHT destruction 

of course you won't feel much after a month. hormones don't change that fast. you will need 6-12 months to truly feel the effects, just enough time for it to be too late to reverse

enjoy your chemical castration and your M-to-F cocktail


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 3, 2020)

dat feel said:


> those words are the beginning of the end for every subhuman. as if ramping up is going to change the DHT destruction
> 
> of course you won't feel much after a month. hormones don't change that fast. you will need 6-12 months to truly feel the effects, just enough time for it to be too late to reverse
> 
> enjoy your chemical castration and your M-to-F cocktail


Jfl. People have been for years on Fin and didn’t report sides you stupid fucking cuck.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 3, 2020)

dat feel said:


> U cuck
> U don't know anything about fin
> 
> 
> ...





dat feel said:


> those words are the beginning of the end for every subhuman. as if ramping up is going to change the DHT destruction
> 
> of course you won't feel much after a month. hormones don't change that fast. you will need 6-12 months to truly feel the effects, just enough time for it to be too late to reverse
> 
> enjoy your chemical castration and your M-to-F cocktail


----------



## dat feel (Apr 3, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> View attachment 335258


be sure to update this thread in 11 months


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 3, 2020)

dat feel said:


> be sure to update this thread in 11 months


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 3, 2020)

If you’re an incel Finasteride definitely ain going to make you any less of one.


BouncyFunction said:


> View attachment 335268


Chico is very likely on Finasteride and you can see it in his bloated face and thin skin.


----------



## dat feel (Apr 3, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> View attachment 335268












good night sweet prince


----------



## Zyros (Apr 3, 2020)

In some cases it also gives worse skin and facial bloat disporportionate to your weight (like you can have skinny body and suddenly swollen face), and in some rare horror stories cases people who were off fin for years still werent able to remove that bloat.

I would prefer to shave and look like a concentration camp escapee than risk permanent face bloat which, as bad as norwooding is, is 10 times worse.


----------



## dat feel (Apr 3, 2020)

Zyros said:


> In some cases it also gives worse skin and facial bloat disporportionate to your weight (like you can have skinny body and suddenly swollen face), and in some rare horror stories cases people who were off fin for years still werent able to remove that bloat.
> 
> I would prefer to shave and look like a concentration camp escapee than risk permanent face bloat which, as bad as norwooding is, is 10 times worse.


yes i forgot about the moonface side effect

effectively looksmins your face by at least 2 points, a lot of people report this


----------



## Zyros (Apr 3, 2020)

dat feel said:


> yes i forgot about the moonface side effect
> 
> effectively looksmins your face by at least 2 points, a lot of people report this


so its even more common than I thought? Then Idk why the fuck would anyone prefer fin than shaven head and risk this russian roulette?. Of course hair and having a framed face is way better than having a shaven one, but moonface is on a different category of worse. If your bone structure is enough to have a visible jawline when lean and you are not too manlet, moonface will always be the greatest looksmin ever since it fucks up the numer ONE male aesthetic trait. Some guys I saw that were bald (shaven, not horseshoe) looked better or worse depending on face and body. Every aingle bloated guy I see looks absolutely awful no matter what.


----------



## Festrunk (Apr 3, 2020)

Zyros said:


> In some cases it also gives worse skin and facial bloat disporportionate to your weight (like you can have skinny body and suddenly swollen face), and in some rare horror stories cases people who were off fin for years still werent able to remove that bloat.
> 
> I would prefer to shave and look like a concentration camp escapee than risk permanent face bloat which, as bad as norwooding is, is 10 times worse.


Facebloat TEN TIMES worse than being bald? Are you on crack bro?


----------



## Zyros (Apr 3, 2020)

Festrunk said:


> Facebloat TEN TIMES worse than being bald? Are you on crack bro?



Yes, having a moon soyface despite your weight is much worse than being bald (shaven, not letting horseshoe grow) with lean face.

Yes shaven head without very tall height/big and ripped body can make you look like a skinhead or cancer patient. Yet its better than looking like male feminist redditor with an one sided open relationship with his wife.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 3, 2020)

dat feel said:


> hair system is far, far worse
> 
> simply keep your hair short and move on with your life
> 
> ...


Stathammaxxing tbh


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 3, 2020)

SHUT UP ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## dat feel (Apr 3, 2020)

Zyros said:


> so its even more common than I thought? Then Idk why the fuck would anyone prefer fin than shaven head and risk this russian roulette?. Of course hair and having a framed face is way better than having a shaven one, but moonface is on a different category of worse. If your bone structure is enough to have a visible jawline when lean and you are not too manlet, moonface will always be the greatest looksmin ever since it fucks up the numer ONE male aesthetic trait. Some guys I saw that were bald (shaven, not horseshoe) looked better or worse depending on face and body. Every aingle bloated guy I see looks absolutely awful no matter what.


i have seen some cases of moonface in fin users

it looks absolutely hideous. the skin tone seems to change also to a more sickly hue. even if fin restored a NW0, it still wouldn't be worth it to have a bloated face because it takes away all aesthetic appeal


----------



## TURBO (Apr 3, 2020)

Everyone that takes fin eventually ends up looking like some bizarre, souless ghoul. They end up with a saggy face due to the athrophy of bone, muscle and collagen. Imagine removing this youth hormone from your body, and theres also a very strong possibility that balding has nothing to do with dht and everything to do with prolactin. Fin also lowers prolactin, so you end pointlessly nuking your dht levels at the same time taking it.



> "Androgens such as T have been shown repeatedly to have potent skin anti-aging effects. Topical T convert heavily into DHT so many of the skin anti-aging effects of T may be simply due to DHT conversion. Progesterone, pregnenolone and DHEA also have such beneficial effects but the androgens seem more potent."









DHT is also very important for bone density/health


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 3, 2020)

Zyros said:


> Yes, having a moon soyface despite your weight is much worse than being bald (shaven, not letting horseshoe grow) with lean face.
> 
> Yes shaven head without very tall height/big and ripped body can make you look like a skinhead or cancer patient. Yet its better than looking like male feminist redditor with an one sided open relationship with his wife.


It does NOT cause facial bloating. I still have my hollow cheeks I will never lose them


TURBO said:


> Everyone that takes fin eventually ends up looking like some bizarre, souless ghoul. They end up with a saggy face due to the athrophy of bone, muscle and collagen. Imagine removing this youth hormone from your body, and theres also a very strong possibility dht has nothing to do with balding and everything to do with prolactin. Fin also lowers prolactin, so you end pointlessly nuking your dht levels at the same time taking it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He had underlying health conditions already. He is literally in the 0.000001% of Fin users who suffered


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 3, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Fair enough. Tbh it's a calculated risk with many variables, to the point where to make a sweeping claim that a 5ar inhibitor is or is not worth it in general is meaningless.
> To add to the info, people should also be aware that taking i3c could potentially mitigate sides.
> 
> Use basic logic tbh mate. It doesnt make sense that DHT is necessary for an erection when some men still have fine erection quality on even dut. Obviously there must be something else at play. Otherwise all men on 5ars would have the same sides....but they dont.
> Not trying to be rude but it amazes me that people cant make this leap in general


To much estrogen is the cause of 99.9% of fin problems. People on here are discussing without any real knowledge about a fda approved drug.


----------



## dat feel (Apr 3, 2020)

TURBO said:


> Everyone that takes fin eventually ends up looking like some bizarre, souless ghoul. They end up with a saggy face due to the athrophy of bone, muscle and collagen. Imagine removing this youth hormone from your body, and theres also a very strong possibility dht has nothing to do with balding and everything to do with prolactin. Fin also lowers prolactin, so you end pointlessly nuking your dht levels at the same time taking it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


high-IQ post


Deusmaximus said:


> To much estrogen is the cause of 99.9% of fin problems. People on here are discussing without any real knowledge about a fda approved drug.


this is false

fin increases definitely estradiol quite a bit, but not to an extreme

for example, it won't cause gynecomastia, but will only cause beginning stages of it, which looks like a form of pseudo-gyno

also, if that was the only problem, it would be very easy to counter with a very low dose of anastrozole or letrozole and it would be solved quite easily


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 3, 2020)

dat feel said:


> i have seen some cases of moonface in fin users
> 
> it looks absolutely hideous. the skin tone seems to change also to a more sickly hue. even if fin restored a NW0, it still wouldn't be worth it to have a bloated face because it takes away all aesthetic appeal


Post them cases tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 3, 2020)

Cope thread tbh


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 9, 2020)

If you're not losing hair you're not in the position to shit talk the use of finasteride so freely. 

I myself would never take it right now as the risks involved are way too high and permanent but once you're done developing I would take a look into it.


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 9, 2020)

*BouncyFunction
Banned

BouncyFunction
Banned

BouncyFunction
Banned

BouncyFunction
Banned

BouncyFunction
Banned

BouncyFunction
Banned

BouncyFunction
Banned









































*


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 9, 2020)

retards just need hair systems until they save for transplants, and in the meantime dermaroll, take supps, and use oil / shampoo rarely

minoxidil and fin are jew poison makes me lol hard


----------



## Moggy (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes, don't touch finasteride. Please walk around as bald subhumans as I continue to maintain my thick low NW0 with *ZERO* adverse side effects.


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 9, 2020)

JFL at this coping. Fin is a tranny drug, it is what it is. That it prevents hair loss in some men is just a convenient side-effect.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 9, 2020)

You incels will spend hours everyday obsessing over which life threatening osteonomy you will get next, but don't dare injest finasteride. Just shut this forum down and move to realself, it's beyond over.


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hair system trumps everything.

Model tier hair , low maintenance and absolutely zero side effects.

It does cost a fortune over the long run.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 9, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Yes, don't touch finasteride. Please walk around as bald subhumans as I continue to maintain my thick low NW0 with *ZERO* adverse side effects.


i cant trust a man with 100 post a day average


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Apr 9, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> Hair system trumps everything.
> 
> Model tier hair , low maintenance and absolutely zero side effects.
> 
> It does cost a fortune over the long run.


How much is it bro? As nw7 baldcel i need to know


----------



## Lars2210 (Apr 9, 2020)

Been on it for 6 months 

Dick on diamond 

Subscribe to my onlyfans for verification


----------



## Moggy (Apr 9, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> i cant trust a man with 100 post a day average


More like 30 tbh 

It's been proven countless times in studies that fin is harmless for the vast majority of people. Only narcies or subhumans report side effects. Finasteride is one of the only things in life that isn't a scam.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 9, 2020)

Moggy said:


> More like 30 tbh
> 
> It's been proven countless times in studies that fin is harmless for the vast majority of people. Only narcies or subhumans report side effects. Finasteride is one of the only things in life that isn't a scam.


you have to take it everyday or shit falls off, never the less the sides are fucked

there are so many better methods its a joke to even consider it


----------



## AlexHeally (Apr 9, 2020)

finasteride will give you moonface, skin of 90yo old man and finally shrink you dick 5 inches
me, goblin, lightbulb three of us taking it for a close of a year without side effects
you just saying anecdotes you heard from others and keep repeating it like an idiots without evidence
I bet all those guys are nw3 or above trying to cope knowing that it's too late for finasteride to save their subhumanity


----------



## dat feel (Apr 9, 2020)

imagine there are people out there who take a M-to-F feminizing drug which nukes essential male hormone DHT, which is how it slows down hairloss (that's why women don't lose hair), and they pretend that fin has "zero side effects"

gigacope


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 9, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> How much is it bro? As nw7 baldcel i need to know



All answered in my guide . Best thing ever.









A Guide: The Solution to Hairloss - For Anyone Who Is Losing their Hair


As people are aware balding/being bald is a detriment to ones looks barring a few key celebrities. I have seen nothing but poor advice being given on this website so though to create a guide to deal with this issue once and for all and would appreciate that it is stickied/pinned for future...




looksmax.org


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Apr 9, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> All answered in my guide . Best thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the guy on guide is you damn bro, gigapsl boost


----------



## AlexHeally (Apr 9, 2020)

dat feel said:


> imagine there are people out there who take a M-to-F feminizing drug which nukes essential male hormone DHT, which is how it slows down hairloss (that's why women don't lose hair), and they pretend that fin has "zero side effects"
> 
> gigacope


you're low iq as fuck, finasteride all it do is to keep your test as test instead of getting converted into dht, mtf crash all their androgens you idiot, they lower all their androgens and get on estrogen with high dosages. it's all about hormonal balance.
so stop repeating this bullshit like an idiot over and over, cus you only make fun of yourself.


Spoiler



BALDCEL


----------



## dat feel (Apr 9, 2020)

*FDA Announces Safety Label Changes to Finasteride*


> April 12, 2012 — The product labels for finasteride 1 mg (_Propecia_) and finasteride 5 mg (_Proscar_) from Merck & Co are being revised to note that some sexual adverse effects may continue after the drugs are discontinued, the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) announced April 11.
> 
> a revision to the Propecia label to include libido disorders, ejaculation disorders, and orgasm disorders that continued after discontinuation of the drug





when the FDA issues a warning like this, it's the equivalent of a nuclear disaster

the FDA is a criminal organization funded in part by pharma companies and it allows them to get away with selling harmful drugs and making billions in profits as long as they have "approval"

if they say that there are some "adverse effects" it means oops we just annihilated your endocrine system but we'll downplay it so you don't sue, you will die soon enough your bald subhuman NPC so no big loss

merck's revenue in 2019 was $47 billion. you think the FDA is gonna favor subhuman incels over juicy profits






and for the record, i am NW1.5


----------



## Moggy (Apr 9, 2020)

AlexHeally said:


> you're low iq as fuck, finasteride all it do is to keep your test as test instead of getting converted into dht, mtf crash all their androgens you idiot, they lower all their androgens and get on estrogen with high dosages. it's all about hormonal balance.
> so stop repeating this bullshit like an idiot over and over, cus you only make fun of yourself.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't bother explaining basic pharmacology to him, let these incels bald while they wait for the miracle drug that is always "just 2-5 years away". Consider it a blessing that so many low IQ people believe anecdotes from narcies on the internet and not hundreds of independant studies and meta analysis.


----------



## TitusA (Apr 9, 2020)

dat feel said:


> finasteride is a feminizing drug used for M-to-F that permanently disables your dick
> 
> if you ever took fin because of muh receding hairline, you will never be able to function sexually even if you get the hottest 18yo jb goddess


Unless ur a dumb cunt who actually realises the value of injecting test.


AlexHeally said:


> you're low iq as fuck, finasteride all it do is to keep your test as test instead of getting converted into dht, mtf crash all their androgens you idiot, they lower all their androgens and get on estrogen with high dosages. it's all about hormonal balance.
> so stop repeating this bullshit like an idiot over and over, cus you only make fun of yourself.
> 
> 
> ...


That's why u take an ai and pay to get ur hormone levels measured dummy. Fkin sick of u bluepilled morons on here. Are u 14 or what?


----------



## TheLionT (Jan 3, 2021)

Take Finasteride but not too much


----------

